
Web trackers exploit browser login managers - bhattisatish
https://freedom-to-tinker.com/2017/12/27/no-boundaries-for-user-identities-web-trackers-exploit-browser-login-managers/
======
prepend
I like to use separate email addresses for each service all sent through a
common domain. I started out doing it just from simple curiousity to see how
sites sell and reuse my address. But now it pays off in quite a few ways.

I think for privacy’s sake, it’s valuable to systemically behave in different
ways.

